# First big bid little help if you can.



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

I am some what confused of a bid.In the task its says to repaint the house and to replace the carpet.How do I know what color paint and what color carpet?
They also want to know how to remedy discoloration in basement.The basement was flooded and needs new sheetrock and insulation.They don't ask for it so all i can think of is prime it silly.

Any help or thoughts would be greatly appreciated and respected.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Think you may be getting in over your head on this one.
Maybe stick with what you know best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Great help keep trolling great for the industry.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Easy there cowboy.

Marino gave you some good advice.

There is a heck of alot more for you to know than what color paint & carpet to pick.

You should try being more respectful to the pros that offer you advice on here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

If that was advice then I can see why you guys complian about the work and the price structure


----------



## rselectric1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Perhaps more details would help. Who is the client? Shouldn't they pick the paint and carpet color?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> If that was advice then I can see why you guys complian about the work and the price structure


:laughing:

OK, I was bad cop on the last one of these so I will try to be good cop on this one.

First off I don't even know what the above quote means but it sounds like something obnoxious to the first couple of guys that actually took the time to write and give you good advice.

A) Don't get in over your head on work that you may not be experienced enough to do correctly, or just as importantly, *profitably*.

B) Actually listen to what is said and ask a question if you don't get what is being offered rather than being a smart ass straight in the door, or guess what, no one will bother with you.

What Thomas said should be your first real question, just as Griz said. If you can't do the work both correctly (as in no call backs and getting the client to sign off) and quickly (as in you burn so many hours that you end up making $3.50/hr) it's not a job you should do. Unless you are willing to write it off as a leaning experience rather than a profitable job.

On to your questions, maybe some of the PP guys will offer more specific advice (but with your attitude I wouldn't count on it) but I would assume 
colors would be the same as a rental or a flip, neutral and cheap. That means white walls and beige/grey carpet.

The water damage is a bigger issue, that I won't address not being in the PP industry.

But honestly, there are great folks on this forum that can offer you a lot of help, but who wants to help an ass?

Don't be one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

If my posts of me saying great job trolling is being a ** how are you people in business.I came here for some advice not some guys saying over your head.I asked about carpet and paint and was told over my head.That is somebody that hates competition and is not trying to help anybody.

I did not say how do you lay carpet i said what color,along with paint I didn't say I need to learn to paint I asked what are some common paints you people use.

This is a forum for business owners to discuss,well thats what I was under the assumation of.

If somebody asked me for advice i would offer what I have learned threw the years.

But I guess I should not bid and tell the 15 employees I have that no work for next 2 weeks go get un employment we can't do extra jobs because its over my head.

Like I said if I am being a** then you are assuming all wrong.If you don't like my post don't respond.


----------



## rselectric1 (Apr 12, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> If my posts of me saying great job trolling is being a ** how are you people in business.I came here for some advice not some guys saying over your head.I asked about carpet and paint and was told over my head.That is somebody that hates competition and is not trying to help anybody.
> 
> I did not say how do you lay carpet i said what color,along with paint I didn't say I need to learn to paint I asked what are some common paints you people use.
> 
> ...


At this point you have successfully derailed your own thread.

This is the internet. You are going to get all kinds of advice here. It is up to YOU to take in the things you feel are valuable, and ignore what you think is not.

Nothing in ANY of the replies were personal stabs at you in my opinion.

Either keep this on track or the thread will be closed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> If my posts of me saying great job trolling is being a ** how are you people in business.I came here for some advice not some guys saying over your head.I asked about carpet and paint and was told over my head.That is somebody that hates competition and is not trying to help anybody.
> 
> I did not say how do you lay carpet i said what color,along with paint I didn't say I need to learn to paint I asked what are some common paints you people use.
> 
> ...


:laughing: OK :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> How do I know what color paint and what color carpet?


Communicate with your client. In other words, ask them. And don't forget to find out what _kind_ of carpet they want.



> The basement was flooded and needs new sheetrock and insulation.They don't ask for it so all i can think of is prime it silly.


It's not up to them to ask for it; it's up to you to provide the solution. If replacing materials is the solution, that's what you bid to do.

Your first step, recognizing that you need advice, was good. Your second, responding with character denigration to the first person to give his professional opinion, frankly... sucked. Life is full of answers we don't always want to hear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

OK I'll chime in.... 

What Moore said is correct. You need to learn FHA guidelines on what type of carpet and quality of paint. Normally 16oz carpet 6pd pad. Neutral colors. Same with the paints...Sherwin Williams paints-off white flat. 

As far as the discoloration. "Prime it silly" NOPE. You are looking at sticking your neck out for a heck of a liability lawsuit when the mold really grows. Not worth your risk. Get an IICRC Certified Contractor in your area that has an AMRT Certification and they can get this bid out. www.iicrc.org PLEASE bid to "obtain a 3rd party professional estimate" and pay the guy/gal an estimate fee since 99% of the time you are *wasting your time*. The banks normally have no intention of "fixing" the home but are using your estimate to "discount" the home your bid amount on the sale of home. The pro's need paid for their time. 

Also, Don't take this wrong? The only contractors that normally get this type of work are "approved" vendors that KNOW what they are doing. Otherwise they send out a bid work order to a provider/contractor that has no clue who will waste everyones time (including yours) providing these estimates. The "knowledgable" P&P contractors know the "scam" and will call the banks bluff. Normally on a large bid we will get anywhere from $300 to $1000 depending on the number of skilled trades come in to provide estimates.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you Fremont great advice


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm with fremont on this one.if the clients a bank, chances are good your wasting your time. They will use your numbers to reduce the asking price. Colors are almost always off white walls, whit trim and carpet in neutral. If you git 15 guys working for you, you should be doing a lot of research to be in this business. As far as the mold, if its a regional(which I doubt) they will want you to " kilz the stain". They almost never call it mold. If they want the mold removed ,call a pro.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

The posts above prove why it's worth enduring me to be here. :laughing: :jester:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

The client is pres pros

We have a very strong handyman services and we do alot of work for alot of realtors.A few clients told me about pres pro.

The bid is pretty much paint interior,paint trim,fix exterior wood rot,replace garage door panels,fix fence by pool,build deck railing and whole alot of drywall repair.I am not sure if basement is mold.Was defiantely flooded.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> OK I'll chime in....
> 
> What Moore said is correct. You need to learn FHA guidelines on what type of carpet and quality of paint. Normally 16oz carpet 6pd pad. Neutral colors. Same with the paints...Sherwin Williams paints-off white flat.
> 
> ...


Now there's a man who knows what he's talking about!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Thank you Fremont great advice


Now that's better!! 
See, you've learned something already!! 
Do yourself a huge favor and reach out to these boys and listen to what they have to tell you before you go jumping into something that you are not prepared for.
I think you got a good taste of it just by the responses on this one thread.
Actually, you should consider yourself pretty damn lucky.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

hi mkm. i feel compelled to help you even though i dont post i win bids regarding what you are talking about often what you say is perform minor drywall repair where needed. then prime all walls. then paint all walls in Neutral Color (Antique White) Remove/replace all outlet covers,vent covers,switch plates and telephone jack covers. Remove/dispose of carpet and padding and replace with new padding and carpet (neutral color) . As far as the water damage in the basement you need to cut out all damaged drywall and replace as well as rid the basement of mol:no:d however you do. I have won enough paint and carpet with this formula. Make sure you put in the bid the percent of deposit you require if bid is to be approved dont put up all your change to be stuck holding your nuts.Dont absorb the heat put steak on your plate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

I rushed. after you state the paint color you say semi gloss will be applied on all trim, doors, bathrooms, and kitchen and flat will be applied everywhere else. as far as the quality of the materials i buy according to the property you would be dumb put premium in a yugo and you would be crazy to put regular in a benz. charge accordingly


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> If my posts of me saying great job trolling is being a ** how are you people in business.I came here for some advice not some guys saying over your head.I asked about carpet and paint and was told over my head.That is somebody that hates competition and is not trying to help anybody.
> 
> I did not say how do you lay carpet i said what color,along with paint I didn't say I need to learn to paint I asked what are some common paints you people use.
> 
> ...


If this job means the difference between you and your guys working the next two weeks then its time to break the news to the guys. Going into PP is not something you should relying on for immediate income and with out doubt not something you should be betting the welfare of your employees families on. My opinion is PP is not a good idea period. Too much headache, too much established competition, and not enough pay. It sounds like your trying to transition your business. Transition into something profitable ie working for people who have money and actually own their homes. Best wishes, and don't ever bite the hand of knowledge that feeds you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Unless your certified and have insurance for mold, don't touch it. If they have requested to remove the drywall and never mentioned mold, be carefully what you state In your bid.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> If this job means the difference between you and your guys working the next two weeks then its time to break the news to the guys. Going into PP is not something you should relying on for immediate income and with out doubt not something you should be betting the welfare of your employees families on. My opinion is PP is not a good idea period. Too much headache, too much established competition, and not enough pay. It sounds like your trying to transition your business. Transition into something profitable ie working for people who have money and actually own their homes. Best wishes, and don't ever bite the hand of knowledge that feeds you.


What he said.:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

> If this job means the difference between you and your guys working the next two weeks then its time to break the news to the guys.


 Right on. That is some dead sound advice. 

Maybe flood? Some wood rot? Might need to replace drywall? Sounds like negative money to me. I'm all for "learning" but not with people I have to pay, and not when there MAY have been a flood. Bid it at a half a million. You should be safe.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, certification is now a must. Days are gone when any GC with a crew can start tearing out moldy walls and just tossing it in a pile on the back deck. There are mandated guidelines; HEPA Vacs and scrubbers are the norm and if you don't have a certified guy on site when "The Man" stops by for a visit, well lets say it will probably be your first and last job in that field. I will also add that culpability runs downhill. If the house should go under contract, even long after your work there is done, and air samples reveal high spore counts, it all comes back to you. Unless your flying by night, insurance, training and experience are your best tools.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yep, certification is now a must. Days are gone when any GC with a crew can start tearing out moldy walls and just tossing it in a pile on the back deck. There are mandated guidelines; HEPA Vacs and scrubbers are the norm and if you don't have a certified guy on site when "The Man" stops by for a visit, well lets say it will probably be your first and last job in that field. I will also add that culpability runs downhill. If the house should go under contract, even long after your work there is done, and air samples reveal high spore counts, it all comes back to you. Unless your flying by night, insurance, training and experience are your best tools.






Absolutely. 
You only touched on the edges of the requirements.
And you cannot stress the future liability enough.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great advice from everyone. Be sure to bid everything that needs to be done. Bid to install 2 50 PT dehumidifiers. Bid to turn the power on if it's not already on.


----------

